
How army ants build bridges with their own bodies to reach their destination - leonagano
https://twitter.com/i/moments/1026300603922706433
======
devel0per_1
Nature is so awesome. The best part is when we learn something and use it in
our live based on analyzing their behavior. It's called natural engineering as
I remember.

Also I hope Marvel studious is watching and planning on using this in the next
Ant Man movies.

